# Japanese bob-tails



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with this breed? A former pastor had a cat named Sylvie,black with white markings,and when I 1st saw her, I thought her tail'd been cut off! Pat assured me that no, this was how her tail was SUPPOSED to look. Sylvie was quite the silly girl! Patricia would let her out on a lead, and she'd tie herself up to a garden pole! :blackcat


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

She could be a manx.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Japanese Bobtails at a first glance may look like a Manx but not really. Manx have more rounded head smaller ears with wider earset, rounded shorter stockier body, higher in hindquarters. Manx sometimes have stubby tails or even docked tails, but only the 'rumpies' can be shown. JB's have a more oriental look with a equilateral triangular head, higher cheek bones, larger upright ears, and have generally lighter bone structure, and always have a stubby tail Both breeds do come in shorthair or longhair, but JB's come in colors, tabby patterns with white. Manx come in all colors, tabby, bicolors, except the pointed color pattern and chocolate.

Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: Japanese Bobtail

Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: Manx


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My mother's family had a Japanese bobtail when she was growing up in Tokyo in the 30's - she said it was a wonderful, super-smart genius kitty. They had a second cat who was a white long-hair, drop-dead gorgeous but no brains or personality at all...

Fran


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do you remember her name? Any stories?


----------

